# Twincat PLC Hmi starten



## funkandreas (2 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

hab ein Problem und weiß langsam nicht mehr weiter. Hab heute ein CP7201 mit WinXP und PLC Hmi für die Visu bekommen. Kriege aber keine Visu gestartet. Zwar hab ich mir bereits die kleine Hilfedatei durchgelesen aber die hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter und langsam hab ich Sorge ob das denn überhaupt so funktioniert mit der Visu wie ich es brauche.

In der Hilfedatei steht die ganze Zeit was von .pro heißt für mich dass das Projekt auf dem CP erstellt wurde oder sehe ich das falsch? Wenn ich ein Projekt auf meinen Laptop erstelle und es anschliessend übertrage hab ich doch keine .pro datei auf dem CP (wenn doch, wo???)

Hab eine Visu Seite in meinem Projekt anlegt mit den Namen TC_VISU aber es wird keine gestartet. 

Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar

Gruß Andy


----------



## Bührer (2 November 2009)

Hallo

Du willst also mit der TargetVisu arbeiten. Um sie in der SPS zu starten musst du noch ein Kreuzchen machen in den Einstellungen.

Menü: Projekt->Optionen  dort TwinCAT auswählen und dann ein Kreuz beim Eintrag "Enable CE Target Visualization" machen. Damit es funktioniert muss man aber eine TargetVisu Lizenz haben. 

Danach muss alles nochmals übersetzt werden

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## funkandreas (2 November 2009)

Hey,

das ist leider nicht die Lösung für mein Problem. Dies muss man machen wenn mann WinCe hat und eine PLC Hmi Ce Lizenz. Ich hab auf dem CP ganz normal WinXP Pro. installiert mit PLC Hmi. 

Bin mittlerweile komplett ratlos  und werde wohl morgen mich mit dem Service rumschlagen. Vielleicht weiß ja noch jemand Rat bis dorthin.

gruß


----------



## cas (2 November 2009)

Hallo,

benutzt du die HMI direkt aus dem PLC heraus, als ob du online arbeitest, oder soll die HMI extern laufen. Wenn ja, wo: SPS oder PC?
MfG CAS


----------



## funkandreas (2 November 2009)

cas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> benutzt du die HMI direkt aus dem PLC heraus, als ob du online arbeitest, oder soll die HMI extern laufen. Wenn ja, wo: SPS oder PC?
> MfG CAS



Es läuft auf einem CP (also PC) mit WinXp Prof. Programm schreibe ich ja auf meinem Laptop. Verbindung hergestellt mit dem Twincat System Manager. Übertrage das dann auf den CP also durch einloggen. 

Hab es einmal so ausprobiert wie in der Hilfe es beschrieben ist. Also ein Projekt auf dem CP direkt erstellt und nen Commando hinzugefügt welche Visu gestartet werden soll. Das funktioniert aber ich kann das so nicht gebrauchen. Kann doch nicht jedesmal das gesamte Projekt auf nem Stick speichern und auf den CP kopieren.


----------



## cas (2 November 2009)

Hallo,
also ich kenne das so:
Programm schreiben und speichern. Speichern dort, wo die HMI läuft.
Die ext. HMI ist übrigens zu beenden, wenn man das Programm ändert, da diese eine Client-Verbindung aufbaut. Andersrum ist auch das PLC zu beenden, wenn man die ext. HMI starten möchten.

Also grundsätzlich ist die HMI mit ihren Einstellungen einfach nur zu starten. Parameter oder so sind nur einmal festzulegen und dann passt das.

Auf jeden fall sind die AMSNetID und der Port zu prüfen, damit es keine Probleme zwischen entferner SPS und localer SPS gibt.

Gibtes denn irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen?

MfG CAS


----------



## funkandreas (2 November 2009)

Ich speicher ja nichts auf dem CP (SPS), ich speicher das Programm auf meinem Laptop und übertrage das anschließend aufs CP. 

Ich kann doch nicht jedesmal wenn ich eine kleinigkeit geändert habe es mit einem Stick oder so das gesamte Projekt kopieren. 

Hab langsam das Gefühl das die PLC Hmi in meinem Fall gar nicht funktionieren kann, aber soll mich morgen die Hotline belehren. Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe die ich bisher erhalten habe.


----------



## witkatz (3 November 2009)

Hallo Funkandreas,

wenn du mit der PlcHmi arbeitest, dann brauchst du auf dem Zielsystem die aktuellste PRO, mit der du dich auf dem Rechner direkt, ohne OnlineChange oder änliche Abfragen einloggen kannst.
Ich bin folgendermaßen vorgegangen:
- das TwinCAT Projekt habe ich auf dem Zielrechner abgelegt und mit dem Laptop immer über ein Netzlaufwerk geöffnet. Aufs Laptop habe ich nur eine Sicherheitskopie abgespeichert.
- Wenn die TwinCAT Versionen auf dem Zielsystem und Laptop unterschiedlich sind - muss man mittels RemoteManager das Projekt mit der richtigen TwinCAT Version öffnen
- Für Änderungen am PLC Projekt muss du die Visu beendet werden. Das PLC HMI belegt das Zielsystem. Und anders herum, bevor die PLC HMI gestartet wird, musst man sich mit dem PLC Control ausloggen.
- wenn das Projekt nahezu fertig ist, kann man besser mit VNC auf dem Zielsystem arbeiten. Für jede Änderung muss die HMI sowieso per Alt-F4 beendet werden.
- eine Abhilfe ist mir erst nach dem Projekt eingefallen, ich hätte ein separates PlcHmi Projekt für Laufzeitsystem 2 erstellen, die Schnittstelle definieren und im System Manager verknüpfen sollen. Naja man lernt nie aus.

Hier ein Auszug as InfoSys zum Start der PlcHmi Visu 
C:\TwinCAT\Plc\TCatPlcCrtlHmi.exe D:\PROJECTS\PROJECT.PRO

Gruß,
witkatz


----------



## funkandreas (3 November 2009)

danke witkatz,

das hab ich gestern abend auch rausgefunden und wurde mir heute vom Support bestätigt, kann auf jeden fall so damit nichts anfangen, das ist doch super nervig und schwierig später wenn man debuggen will.

Werde mir die Plc Hmi web besorgen damit müsste es gehen so wie ich will..

gruß


----------



## Chräshe (15 August 2013)

*Minianleitung zum automatischen starten der PLC-HMI auf einem WinXP System*

Zuerst auf der Steuerung die vollwertige TwinCAT- Version installieren – dabei natürlich nur die Ausbaustufe, wie die Lizenz vorliegt. Wenn bei der Installation nach einer Lizen gefragt wird, einfach ignorieren und die 30 Tage Version installieren. Die Lizenz ist bereits auf dem Gerät und wird dann automatisch gefunden. 

Danach die  TCatPlcCtrlHmi.exe installieren – hier werden normal die Lizenz- Codes benötigt. Die passende Version bekommt man nur über den Support.

Jetzt muss das aktuelle Projekt auf die Steuerung. Am besten den kompletten Projektordner auf C:\.
Wenn man das [Projektname].pro öffnen und fehlerfrei übersetzen und übertragen kann, passt das erst mal.

Damit die HMI weiß, mit welcher Seite sie starten soll, muss dies beim Aufruf der EXE mit angegeben werden. Im Handbuch wird empfohlen die Startseite „TC_VISU“ anlegen.

Damit der automatische Start nach dem Einschalten erfolgt, müssen noch folgende Aktionen getätigt werden.
-> Textfile mit dem Namen „Start.bat“ erstellen und folgende Zeile einfügen:
C:\TwinCAT\PLC\TCatPlcCtrlHmi.exe "C:\[Projektname].pro" /VISU TC_VISU
Zur Kontrolle ob kein Tippfehler vorliegt, kann man .bat – Datei mit einem Doppelklick starten. Die HMI müsste dann mit dem Bild „TC_VISU“ sterten…

-> „Start.bat“ Datei in folgenden Ordner verschieben: 
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Start Menu\Programs\TwinCAT System\StartUp

***************************************************
*** soweit bin ich gekommen ***
*
Aber starten tut das ganze nicht!*

Hat da jemand noch einen Tipp?

**************************************************

*=> Hier ist die Lösung:* http://www.sps-forum.de/beckhoff-codesys-iec61131/31383-twincat-plc-hmi-starten-2.html#post458171


----------



## MarkusP (16 August 2013)

Hi,

ich kenne das ganze etwas anders.
Übertragen des kompletten Projektes über >Quellcode laden<. Danach TwinCAT auf der Steuerung starten, und das Projekt mit >Projekt aus der Steuerung öffnen< aus dem Zielsystem laden.
Projekt speichern, übersetzen und (hoffentlich ohne Fehlermeldung) einloggen.
Wichtig ist, dass am Programmiersystem und in der Steuerung dieselbe TwinCAT Version installiert ist, und div. Einstellungen der INI-Datei übereinstimmen.
Nur wenn ohne jegliche Meldung eingeloggt werden kann, passt alles.

Wenn Du so weit gekommen bist, muss in der Registry folgender Eintrag gesetzt werden:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Beckhoff\TwinCAT\Plc]
"VisualizationOnly"=dword:00000001

Wird dann TwinCAT PLC-Control gestartet, öffnet sich nur mehr die VISU.

Für normales Arbeiten muss in der Registry wieder
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Beckhoff\TwinCAT\Plc]
"VisualizationOnly"=dword:00000000

eingetragen werden.

Das mit der Registry lösen wir über entsprechende Icons am Desktop.

Das Ganze funktioniert erst seit TwinCAT Build 2234 wieder einwandfrei.

Grüße Markus


----------



## Ghosty (17 August 2013)

Hallo,

ich hatte auch schon Probleme beim Starten über das Batch-File.
Versuch mal die Start.bat direkt im Projektordner zu belassen und nur eine Verknüpfung zum Batch-File in den StartUp Ordner zu Kopieren.

Gruß


----------



## Klingone22 (25 August 2013)

Wir haben manchmal dies hier gemacht:



```
strPathString:='C:\TwinCAT\Plc\TCatPlcCtrlHmi.exe C:\TwinCAT\Plc\ProjectName.pro /userlevel 1 /password 1234 /visu OVERVIEW';

INTI_NT_StartProcess(
	NETID:= ,
	PATHSTR:= strPathString,
	DIRNAME:= 'C:\TwinCAT\Plc\',
	COMNDLINE:= ,
	START:= xStart,
	TMOUT:= T#2S,
	BUSY=>xBUSY ,
	ERR=> xError,
	ERRID=> );
```

Damit kann man wenn man ein Passwort geschützes Projekt hat umgehen, das der Kunde sich die Patchdatei anschaut und dadurch ein Passwort herausfindet. Der String "strPathString" wurde mittels concat gebastelt, da sich der Projektname mit jeder Revision geändert hat, kann auch direkt bei PATHSTR hingeschreiben werden.


----------



## Chräshe (26 August 2013)

Hallo Klingone22,

Danke, so funktioniert es wie es soll.
Das werde ich gleich an Beckhoff als Änderung für das Handbuch weiterreichen... 

Gruß
Chräshe


----------

